# BILLIGE Unterkunft am Gardasee außer Camping



## staiger (18. März 2007)

Ich suche das billigste vom billigen! Die Hauptsache ist, ein Bett zum Pennen zu haben. Alles andere ist *******gal! Kann billo ohne Ende oder auch asi sein; auf Stil, Gemütlichkeit, schöne Einrichtung, Swimming Pool, guten Geschmack, gutes Essen, nette Nachbarn, schönen Blick, WC auf dem Zimmer,........ wird keinerlei Wert gelegt! 
Gebt mal gute Tipps, gerne auch Campingplatz mit Bungalows.
Nur auf Zelten hab ich kein Bock
Ich will nichts hören von wegen SUFU.


----------



## Scalpel3000 (18. März 2007)

Hallo,
ich hoffe es ist zu HART für dich.
Doch so jemanden mit so einer EINSTELLUNG kann man doch nicht weiterempfehlen 

Es geht doch hier um ein paar tage Erholung/Urlaub...oder 

Aber in deiner Beschreibung entnehme ich nur das DU evtl. eine Unterkunft für einen BILLIGEN Ostblock PORNO suchst...

ansonsten würde ich selber ohne die von DIR genanten Annehmlichkeiten nichtmal unseren HUND dort schlafen lassen.

Viel Glück und Spaß am Gardasee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the__scorer (18. März 2007)

nachm Transalp waren wir in der Jugendherberge in Riva.
15 Euro übernachtung mit Frühstück.
siehe http://www.ostelloriva.com/


----------



## staiger (19. März 2007)

Hallo Scalpel3000, was kannst du denn konkret so empfehlen im Ostblock?


----------

